# Adults looking like teenagers



## luis masci

(See below the English version)
Visten musculosas de vivos colores, usan tatuajes o piercings, llevan el pelo canoso atado en una cola incluso cuando lo tengan muy escaso….
Considerando que el mundo actual es como una gran aldea, estoy seguro que casi todos ustedes también los ven frecuentemente. 
Hay básicamente dos formas de considerarlos y son radicalmente opuestas:
1- Son personas que, lejos de considerarse viejos y criticar a las nuevas generaciones, se adaptan a los tiempos actuales. Ellos hacen lo que sienten ganas y no se preocupan por lo que otros piensen o digan. Ellos son libres y desprejuiciados.
2- Son personas que no asumen la edad que realmente tienen. Lucen ridículos. Son desubicados e inmaduros.
¿Cuál de las dos alternativas coincide más con tu manera de verlos?

In English
They wear multicolored T-shirts, tattoos and piercings, they also use the white hair in a ponytail, even when it looks very scarce…
Regarding the current world is like a big town, I’m sure that almost all of you frequently see some of them too.
There are basically two ways regarding it, and these are radically opposed: 
1- They are persons that far to consider themselves old and critic to the new generations, they adapt themselves to the current times. They do what they feel like and don’t bother about what others think or say. They are free and non prejudiced. 
2- They are persons who don’t assume the age they indeed are. They look ridicules. They are out of line and immature. 
Which of these two options fitting better with your own way to see them?

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Corrections of my attempts to write in English are welcome, so if you like fitting it in a better way I’ll be grateful.


----------



## Musical Chairs

I don't really know because I haven't met (or even seen) someone I consider an adult who dressed like a teenager the way you described...


----------



## alexacohen

Luis:
There is a third way to consider some of these people.
Mine.
I use size 34 clothes. In America that would be size 0.
I am 35 years old.
I'm not the only adult buying her clothes at teenage shops. Age twelve to sixteen racks. 
There are women in their thirties, forties, fifties, seventies...
Unless we can afford our clothes to be custom made, we are forced to dress like teenagers. 
You can overdo it and go for the whole outfit, of course, with the piercing and the tattooing, but that is not my case (or anyone else I know).
I don't know about men.
Alexa


----------



## ireney

Well there aren't many around but I do know a few who wear multicoloured T-shirts, have at least one earring and wear their hair in a pony tail but I always considered they are not aping the teenagers; they just haven't changed their style since the '70s 

On the other hand there are those who don't "dress their age" in Greece too. Since I am not good at deducing the reason behind sartorial choices just by looking at someone I cannot really tell you why they dress so. I can however confirm their existence. Not many of those around though as I said before.


----------



## LaReinita

Tengo que acordar con Alexa. Soy muy chiquita (estatura y peso). Muchas veces, tuve que comprar la ropa de niñas. En mi cara, muchas personas me dicen que les parezco como un adolescente, pero tengo 28 años.  Así que, quizás pueda ser una de las personas que estás hablando.  (Espero que no)


----------



## luis masci

alexacohen said:


> Luis:
> There is a third way to consider some of these people.
> Mine.
> I use size 34 clothes. In America that would be size 0.
> I am 35 years old.
> I'm not the only adult buying her clothes at teenage shops. Age twelve to sixteen racks. Alexa





LaReinita said:


> Tengo que acordar con Alexa. Soy muy chiquita (estatura y peso). Muchas veces, tuve que comprar la ropa de niñas. (Espero que no)


Creo que ustedes no encuadran en este estereotipo si realmente no les queda otra opción que usar ropa de adolescentes por una cuestión de físico.
Las personas a las que hago referencia hacen que sea bien notable que ellos eligieron el look adolescente. No quedan dudas de eso.
I think that you don’t fitting in this stereotype if you indeed have not another option that dressing like teenagers for a body matter. 
The people whom I’m referring to do it very notable that they chose looking like teenagers. There are not doubts about it.


----------



## Athaulf

ireney said:


> Well there aren't many around but I do know a few who wear multicoloured T-shirts, have at least one earring and wear their hair in a pony tail but I always considered they are not aping the teenagers; they just haven't changed their style since the '70s



You're quite right.  When I discarded my long hair, leather jacket, and the rest of my former r'n'r image, it wasn't because I wanted to start looking mature and serious, but because I realized that people were looking at me like I'm some antediluvian '80s relic. 

In my opinion, when you get over university age, or at most your mid-20s, further attempts at unconventional looks of any kind will usually look pathetic, with very few exceptions. Even if it were desirable, "adapting oneself" to the ways and attitudes of teenagers who are a decade or more younger is impossible; one can only make unconvincing attempts at imitating them.


----------



## KateNicole

In America, I see a lot of adult women (*not *size zero as was described above) who shop in the "juniors' department" and I think it makes them look _cheap_.  And whenever I express this opinion, someone is always quick to disagree with me and insist that adults have every right to dress fun and sexy, too . . . and sure, they do, but I think there are a lot of sexy-yet-classy outfits from the adult department that inevitably look better and more sophisticated on an adult body.   To me, a 40-year-old woman will look more attractive in a tailored dress that is form fitting but still provides coverage than some belly-button bearing low-rise jeans and middrift (sp?) tank top.  I think that a 40-yr-old who wears "juniors'" clothes usually ends up looking older and dowdy, and sometimes even vulgar, rather than a portrait of that sought after fun-loving look.   And call me judgmental, but I have a hard time taking women who dress like that at work seriously.  When I finally found the sense to start shopping for work clothes in the women's depart as opposed to "juniors'" I immediately felt more confident at work.

Sorry if I sound superficial, but I really like fashion and I also like helping people improve their look!

Going back to multi-colored blouses--I don't really see a problem with that.  I consider myself to be a pretty fashion-savvy person, and a lot of my work suits have bold colors and still look tasteful IMO.


----------



## badgrammar

Sitting here in my very short shorts and red sweatshirt from A & F, with purple and orange track shoes on my feet (as I just got back from running), I realize I may occasionally elicit behind-my-back comments about how I am too old to wear some of the things I wear.  But at nearly 40, I think I'm in far better shape than I was in my teens  (or perhaps I've just gotten used to my flaws  ), and I enjoy showing off legs, arms, shoulders, whatever, at an age where many women are thinking "cover-it-up, you're a Mom!!!".  So maybe I do draw the same criticism at times.

But as Kate Nicole says, sometimes the effort to look "younger" really backfires, and the 40 something woman stuffed into the pre-faded and pre-ripped low-rise jeans and the pink tank-top looks older, dowdy and vulgar, much more so than she would in something more adapted to her body, and yes, her age.  You can be sexy at any age, but not by pretyending you're still 16.

However, as the saying goes, "there is no accounting for taste", which, I would argue, is atleast half the problem.  

I think Ireney and Athaulf are right on the money though when they say that in many cases, it is not a matter of adults trying to look younger, but rather that their style never evolved, so they still dress the same way they did when they were teenagers...  and if you wait long enough, everything comes back into style.  Even the 70's.  So while it may seem they are dressing to mimic the youngsters, in fact, they are just stuck in a fashion time warp of sorts...  which in itself is somewhat sad, especially because as our bodies and lives evolve, our tastes and style should, too.  When they don't, we just seem out of phase with the rest of the world, and no, we don't look younger...


----------



## Musical Chairs

I don't think my mom has really changed her taste much since high school, but I think she has good taste in clothes and accessories. She doesn't look ridiculously wannabe, but she doesn't look like an old woman, either. She has good judgment, like she will say "this is really cute but it looks really dumb on someone my age." She still picks out my clothes sometimes and I like it!

I don't plan to dress the way I do when I'm 40. I have seen ladies here who try to "be cool" and it's really pathetic, especially when they are obviously showing signs of aging and/or they don't have the body for it. I also don't always like what's supposed to be "in" all the time anyway, like super low-rise jeans and jeans with holes in them.


----------



## Qcumber

You can wear colours whatever your age provided they are in harmony with your physical appearance. Generally they are chosen to enhance what is beautiful in you.


----------



## Etcetera

Hola Luis.



luis masci said:


> 1- They are persons that far to consider themselves old and critic to the new generations, they adapt themselves to the current times. They do what they feel like and don’t bother about what others think or say. They are free and non prejudiced.
> 2- They are persons who don’t assume the age they indeed are. They look ridicules. They are out of line and immature.
> Which of these two options fitting better with your own way to see them?


I believe that depends on the person in question. There are people who don't feel themselves old and wear what clothes they like, and there are people who simply try not to remember that they're old.
But I'm sure that there are other ways to look bright and modern without copying young people's manner of dressing.


----------



## LouisaB

About ten years ago here, we had a rather nasty expression here that something was 'sad as an old man in trainers'. What was unfair about it was that many old people had pounced on the 'new fashion' of trainers as an answer to the problem of finding comfortable footwear for elderly feet...

Sometimes these kind of fashion gaffes can almost be forced on you. Eighteen months ago, it was difficult to find trousers that _weren't_ cut low in order to expose the midriff. As my own mid-section is best viewed through several layers of concealing clothing, tastefully enclosed in a shell of reinforced concrete, this gave me something of a dilemma. The only alternative I could find was something with an elasticated waist  and short legs   which is obviously _de rigeur _for anyone too old to be a teenager.

Having said that, the piercings and ponytails of the original post make it clear these are people who are deliberately choosing a particular look they believe becomes them - and yes, we have loads of them here too. Most, as ireney and Athaulf say, appear merely stuck in the look of their youth. The t-shirt may now read 'LostProphets' instead of 'Pink Floyd', but it's all the same old thing...

Louisa


----------



## xrayspex

I think everyone should dress in the way that society expects.   Older people should dress conservatively, and young people should dress provocatively.  Well, except for fat people and ugly people.   In that case they should stay at home where nobody has to see them at all.  Why should we fashion-conscious beautiful people have to be subjected to something we find unpleasant or even ridiculous?


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, how you look in clothes designed for women or men with younger bodies depends, to a great extent, on the shape your current body is in.  If you work out, are fit, trim, and toned at 40+, and can get away with looking like you were 20 years younger, then I say, GO FOR IT!!!
 
Of course, the sad reality is, that most of us who are older, shall we say, have bodies that have felt the effects of the years, and can't get away with the above described scenario.
 
So, dress at your own risk, but don't be caught looking silly, foolish, dowdy, or other such negative scenarios, if you can't get away with it!
 
My .02 USD


----------



## Musical Chairs

Okay, I don't think even Halle Berry or Angelina Jolie could pull off low-rise jeans that say "HOLLISTER" on the back, a neon orange tube top that bares the midriff, Old Navy flip flops, and those huge necklaces people wear. It doesn't matter how old you look.


----------



## Qcumber

xrayspex said:


> I think everyone should dress in the way that society expects. Older people should dress conservatively, and young people should dress provocatively. Well, except for fat people and ugly people. In that case they should stay at home where nobody has to see them at all. Why should we fashion-conscious beautiful people have to be subjected to something we find unpleasant or even ridiculous?


What about individual freedom?


----------



## Benjy

I believe that said post was to be taken with a heavy dose of irony


----------



## french4beth

Hi luis,
Here are a couple of suggestions: 


> They wear tie-dyed T-shirts, _have _tattoos and piercings, _and_ they also _have_ their_ grey _hair in a ponytail, even when _they don't have much hair left_…
> _Since _the current world is like a _global village_, I’m sure that almost all of you see some of them _on occasion_*,* too.
> There are basically two ways _of looking at this_, and these are radically opposed:
> 1- They are _people _that _fail _to consider themselves _as being _old and critic_ize_ the _younger_ generations, _but _they adapt themselves to the current _trends_. They do what they feel like and don’t _care _about what others think or say. They are free and non prejudiced.
> 2- They don’t _act their _age. They look ridicul_ou_s. They are out of line and immature.
> Which of these two options fit better with your way _of_ see_ing_ them?


In my opinion, it depends on the individual; as previous posters have mentioned, it generally is kind of sad to see someone who is stuck in a time warp & doesn't appear to be interested in their appearance, or someone vainly trying to cling to their youth.

There are some people of short stature that must shop in stores/departments that carry smaller sizes, and of course there is nothing wrong with this. You should dress appropriately for your age; no micro-minis if you're under 16 or over 40, in my opinion. Wear clothing that is flattering, fits properly and makes you look good - many people simply buy clothing that doesn't look good on their frame, or exaggerates an area that you don't want to emphasize (e.g. if you're heavy, you may want to avoid massive horizontal stripes, etc.) or in colors that make them look sallow, washed-out, or sickly. That's what friends are for. Also, a good salesperson that wants satisfied customers will be honest with you & tell you what looks good & what looks bad.


----------



## LaReinita

I commented earlier and I would like to add something. I have to shop in the juniors section and even frequent "Limited Too" and the children's department , as I am only 4'11'' and wear a size 3 and it is getting difficult to even find clothes in the kid's sections now that aren't too long. I try to shop in the adult petite section, but I often can't find anything in a single digit size and everything seems designed for someone who is at least 5'3''. Shopping is hard enough and may I add, QUITE FRUSTRATING, without someone saying that you're trying to look like a child.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hmmm - I don't follow trends now (i.e., what people consider "in", "hip" and all that) and I certainly am not going to start to dress in what others expect me to only because I get older! I find it troubling enough that fashion is "so in fashion" p) - that people are judged by their clothes. If someone likes their clothes, why change? I guess I'd say there's reason to change only if you feel that a change would be "moving on" and that that is what you need to do. I don't stop changing and developing only because I don't change my way of dressing! 

But, regarding the initial post, obviously there are different motives for people to dress the way they do - some way wish to "look teen" and thus dress with what's fashionable for teens at the moment. Others (as has become clear already in this thread) may want comfy clothing and start using some or other thing that is considered "for teens". But why should it be? Why is it so "horrible" if a woman aged anything over 30 (or otherwise isn't slim, well-trained, and all the rest of the typical expectations...) dresses in clothes that reveal her body??  I will never understand these beauty standards and this *judging[b/] of people based on what they look like (or what they don't look like).*


----------



## alexacohen

LaReinita said:


> I commented earlier and I would like to add something. I have to shop in the juniors section and even frequent "Limited Too" and the children's department , as I am only 4'11'' and wear a size 3 and it is getting difficult to even find clothes in the kid's sections now that are too long. I try to shop in the adult petite section, but I often can't find anything in a single digit size and everything seems designed for someone who is at least 5'3''. Shopping is hard enough and may I add, QUITE FRUSTRATING, without someone saying that you're trying to look like a child.


I absolutely, totally, completely agree with her.
Alexa


----------



## french4beth

Alexa, Lareinita, I don't believe anyone here is saying that it's wrong to shop in the juniors section - please don't take offense! I'm quite tall, and have the opposite problem - not enough clothes or shoes in my size! So, I occasionally head over to the men's department for sneakers or hiking boots - the shoes fit better, and no one but you foreros know my secret


----------



## heidita

This thread reminded me vividly of this unbelievable and surprising story, to say the least. A 29-year-old adult, wearing t-shirts and teenager outfit giving himself away as a 12-year-old. 
If it hadn't happened, I would have thought, this would be impossible. But it did happen, and hence, no doubt, you wear children's clothes, you can get away with something as incredible as this.



> In Surprise, he donned his charter school's polo-shirt-and-khakis uniform and played with a Sony PSP.


 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/6322927.stm


----------



## ireney

Moderator note:

In such a topic it is reasonable to make a personal comment. Let us however keep it a cultural discussion by talking about what we notice happening around us, how common such a phenomenon is in our culture and, if we know, how people perceive it. Personal anecdotes highlighting our "report" or part of it are of course acceptable. However this is the only way they can be accepted under the rules and guidelines of this forum.
If the topic continues going the way it is going it will have to be closed or deleted.


----------



## luis masci

French, first of all I want to express my gratitude for the corrections. It is very valuable to me.


french4beth said:


> That's what friends are for. Also, a good salesperson that wants satisfied customers will be honest with you & tell you what looks good & what looks bad.


The problem would be because of the variety of tastes from person to person. What is good for one would be nasty or even ridiculous for another. 
Who can say what is good taste and what is bad taste?
As we say in Spanish “En cuestión de gustos no hay nada escrito” something like “there is not accounting for taste” (thank you Badgrammar for the saying  ).
On the other hand it is also true that everything comes back after a while. So if someone is old fashion looking he/she just must wait until the wheel gives a complete turn to be fashionable again.


----------



## danielfranco

The way I see it, there are two kinds of adults who can wear ANYTHING they want, including teenage gear:
The fabulously rich and the frustratingly beautiful.
Who can gainsay them?

A name comes to mind immediately: Tony Hawk. That thirtysomething man IS the SK8R (skater) paragon. He dresses accordingly, like a twelve-year old. He has money out the wazoo. Buh-bye, end of story, thank you.


----------



## Athaulf

danielfranco said:


> The way I see it, there are two kinds of adults who can wear ANYTHING they want, including teenage gear:
> The fabulously rich and the frustratingly beautiful.
> Who can gainsay them?
> 
> A name comes to mind immediately: Tony Hawk. That thirtysomething man IS the SK8R (skater) paragon. He dresses accordingly, like a twelve-year old. He has money out the wazoo. Buh-bye, end of story, thank you.



I don't think you're defining these categories precisely. I would say that adults who can get away with an unconventional youthful image are almost exclusively entertainers whose performances are aimed at a young audience -- such image is in fact a part of their job. This Tony Hawk guy is such an example, just like those 40+ years old heavy metal musicians who are still wearing long hair and leather outfits, or various 30+ years old rappers wearing ridiculously baggy clothing.

People who are fabulously rich, but aren't entertainers usually dress in quite normal ways, and would probably be ridiculed by the tabloid press if they started sporting such unconventional styles. The frustratingly beautiful, at least in my experience, also tend towards whatever dress is considered as appropriate by the dictate of the current fashion.


----------



## danielfranco

Well, I guess you're talking about the fabulously rich and frustratingly beautiful people you know, and I of the ones I know...


----------



## topaze

Sometimes we can see mothers and daughters wearing similar and even sharing their clothes.They are living so close together that they have the same  thinking and the same look.Like sisters .Maybe the mother doesn't want to get older, and even in her head she is staying like a teenager.Ridiculous?So  if they are happy like that..


----------



## don maico

luis masci said:


> (See below the English version)
> Visten musculosas de vivos colores, usan tatuajes o piercings, llevan el pelo canoso atado en una cola incluso cuando lo tengan muy escaso….
> Considerando que el mundo actual es como una gran aldea, estoy seguro que casi todos ustedes también los ven frecuentemente.
> Hay básicamente dos formas de considerarlos y son radicalmente opuestas:
> 1- Son personas que, lejos de considerarse viejos y criticar a las nuevas generaciones, se adaptan a los tiempos actuales. Ellos hacen lo que sienten ganas y no se preocupan por lo que otros piensen o digan. Ellos son libres y desprejuiciados.
> 2- Son personas que no asumen la edad que realmente tienen. Lucen ridículos. Son desubicados e inmaduros.
> ¿Cuál de las dos alternativas coincide más con tu manera de verlos?
> 
> In English
> They wear multicolored T-shirts, tattoos and piercings, they also use the white hair in a ponytail, even when it looks very scarce…
> Regarding the current world is like a big town, I’m sure that almost all of you frequently see some of them too.
> There are basically two ways regarding it, and these are radically opposed:
> 1- They are persons that far to consider themselves old and critic to the new generations, they adapt themselves to the current times. They do what they feel like and don’t bother about what others think or say. They are free and non prejudiced.
> 2- They are persons who don’t assume the age they indeed are. They look ridicules. They are out of line and immature.
> Which of these two options fitting better with your own way to see them?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Corrections of my attempts to write in English are welcome, so if you like fitting it in a better way I’ll be grateful.



We have saying - never judge a book by its cover- We do which is a shame. We should let people dress the way they feel comfortable. Do we really  want then to dress in a way which fits in with our of preconcieved notions


----------



## luis masci

Athaulf said:


> I would say that adults who can get away with an unconventional youthful image are almost exclusively entertainers whose performances are aimed at a young audience -- such image is in fact a part of their job.


I know an architect whom his job is selling construction materials (yes, which is not strange here. In Argentina people work in which they can instead in which they have studied).
He has over 50 but looks like a teenager. He adduces he “must” look so due to business matter, since most of his clients are young people and this look helps.
I don’t believe a word of it. To me, the main reason is because he likes it.


----------



## audia

I believe in freedom and the possibility to express ones personality through the way on dresses.If ones choses to dress ''young""they are showing who they feel they are. The alternative would be a dress code for people over a certain age.?!?!


----------



## don maico

audia said:


> I believe in freedom and the possibility to express ones personality through the way on dresses.If ones choses to dress ''young""they are showing who they feel they are. The alternative would be a dress code for people over a certain age.?!?!


there will always be those who choose to ridicule others dress sense. For example the expression "mutton dressed as lamb" refers to an older woman dressing like young woman


----------



## ajohan

I reckon that it was people in their forties and fifties now who first started wearing multi-coloured T shirts, tattoos and so on, and it was that generation's men who started wearing pony tails and earrings so no they don't look ridiculous because they are just wearing what they always used to. The generation gap has also closed because nowadays you can find adults and teenagers sharing popular music whereas in the past kids would listen to the Stones (for example), their parents would be into Glenn Miller and still sing nostalgic war songs. This was the first generation of teenagers, remember. Before that, you were a child and had to 'be seen and not heard' and then you became an adult and had to go to work.
Having said all that, they would look a bit daft though if they started wearing more recent fashions like trousers half way down their arses or showing their thongs at the back.


----------

